# NREMT I-99 Pratical/online exam



## zacdav89 (Apr 10, 2008)

i am in colorado and i am getting ready to take my pratical exam for my NREMT I-99 , and i was wondering if any one could give me any pointers on this test thanks


----------



## uscgk9 (Apr 13, 2008)

Study the sheets and talk your way though each skill as if you were teaching the skill to the evaluator. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## Fire219man (Apr 21, 2008)

memorize those skill sheets.  Alot of the questions come from those sheets.  Specifically the order in which you should perform things.  

Scenarios are given to you, and then possibly you are told you already took care of airway, the question would be what do you do next?


----------



## zacdav89 (Jun 30, 2008)

*passed*

just thought i would thank you guys for your advice, i passed my practical with only one station to retest and passed that with flying colors. i passed my written too and now hold my nremt and my state, just waiting on the call to see if i get the job or not . thanks


----------

